# Will bees draw honey combs just from sugar syrup?



## Yellowpliszka

Here in NJ nectar flow is almost over. I will make splits but don't have any empty combs. Will they draw and fill the combs just by using sugar syrup?


----------



## Hillbillybees

If they need the room. That means pollen would be coming in too. So a hundred feet away put some pollen supplement not mixed just dry. Put it in a box up where weather and other animals don't mess with it. They will use it and the syrup and if the queen keeps laying they will need the room and draw comb. Sometimes it works well and sometimes that becomes expensive comb.


----------



## clyderoad

The flow is almost over in all of NJ? like NW jersey
Are you sure about that?


----------



## Oldtimer

Beeswax is a hydrocarbon, sugar is a hydrocarbon. Feed bees sugar and it's all they physically need to convert into wax comb, however they also need a reason to make it. 

To fulfill those reasons, the hive needs enough bees to properly cover and care for any future comb, and then be fed so much syrup that the bees feel obligated to build comb to store it in. Meet that, and provided weather is suitable and the hive is healthy, queenright, and normal, they will build comb.


----------



## Yellowpliszka

Can I mix polen substitute with sugar syrup?


----------



## Richard Cryberg

Nectar is just sugar water with a few added toxins added mainly to prevent bacteria or fungi from growing very fast.


----------



## trottet1

Yellow pliszka,

Where in NJ are you located? I am in NW NJ and at a fairly high altitude. Feels like the flow here is pretty strong. Just checked another yard in Florham Park. 13 days ago was tempted to feed, now the top box weighs about 40-50# and running out of room. Had to add a super on both hives there. Lots of nectar in such a short amount of time.


----------



## Oldtimer

Yellowpliszka said:


> Can I mix polen substitute with sugar syrup?


Yes. But if there is already pollen in the hive, no need. 

There's a difference with honey stores though. The bees can have honey stored, but that alone will not induce them to build comb. They have to be actively collecting new nectar or sugar syrup, to put them in a mood to build comb.


----------



## Arbol

just keep that sugar on them with the patties on top next to the sugar water, create a false flow.
I put the gallon and patties on the top bars and cover with a deep and a top
it's a bit of work but well worth it, check the feed every 2 days 
seriously some colonies can suck that gallon down fast. 
If you skip a day with no sugar water it blows the false flow.

thing is some colonies eat it up draw a few frames, some do nothing but store it and still others will not touch it.


----------



## Yellowpliszka

Im in Trenton NJ.
P.S. Florham Park? I do work at Park Savoy ;-)


----------



## Yellowpliszka

Will that false flow encourage queen to lay more eggs? I need more frames of brood for my future nucs.


----------



## COAL REAPER

i am just south of the water gap. usually our flow shuts down by july 4th. that did happen for a few days this year but with all the rain they are still bringing home nectar from clover and whatever weeds i guess. i have no lindens by me. idk about trenton, but i was down in new hope a week ago and there were bees working linden, about mid-bloom.
post flow, nucs will draw comb IF you keep the syrup on them. full size hives not so much. watch with patties this time of year. small hive beetles will be int here right away if the colony is not dense with bees. i have put out dry sub and they have no interest in it yet.


----------



## tulsafarmer

yes, I think megabee site has directions


----------



## MoeC

I'm in Lawrence, NJ and feeding all the single box hives I have. I'm giving them the resources to be able to go into winter with 2 boxes.

Also, are you putting queens in the splits or doing walkaways?


----------

